# Got to see Vizslas get rehabilitated on Dog Whisperer!



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

I was so happy to see an episode of Dog Whisperer called Curbed by Cars on television on April 27th and on April 28th, an episode on Dog Whisperer was on YouTube .

Ginger and Booker two Vizslas, had been traumatized; the former had fallen into a ditch out on a run with her very type 'A' parents, who could not understand why she was afraid to go outside, let alone do an exercise run.

Booker had been born and grew up around the very wide and quiet countryside but his caregiver moved him to a bustling city and the sites and noises gave him trauma so much that even taking him out in an urban area to potty was traumatic.
Even unusual noises in the flat made Boomer run frantically in circles in terror.

Cesar Millan was stressing patience by telling the type 'A' couple to practice relaxation and not force Ginger to walk or run when she stopped, building up her self confidence while de escalating the fear when she was out.
With Boomer, he decdied to channel his instinct to run from the noise or sights by having him pull Cesar during rollerblading. Boomer was zooming and picking up speed, to the delight of onlookers.

This was a treat for me- to see two exquisite Vizslas, male and female, who when dozing.cuddled up on the couch of their caregivers or with Boomer right on his caregiver's lap.

I just had to share- I know that I get too emotional and I do apologize if that offends some, appearing to sentimental to an extreme.

However, I love the breed as I Weimaraners, GSPs,
Greyhounds and Galgos (Spanish sighthounds),
English Cocker Spaniels, and show English Springer Spaniels- there are a few more breeds that I am fond of as well.

I am extremely grateful to be able to share here and wish to thank you all for sharing your Vizsla lives with me. ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No need to apologize. While I may not always appear to be, I'm pretty softhearted when it comes to dogs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cuddlebug I know you have longed to share your life with one of these red dogs. There was a senior in rescue that needs a forever home. He is blind, and requires a quite home, but was said to be a real sweetheart. If your interested, I can try and find his information again.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

No worries and thanks. Sadly, I live in a subsidized public housing studio that A: is too small to care for a medium sized dog properly and b: only allows service dogs .

However, I thank you for thinking of me. I think that helping out in a rescue is probably best for me. As far as I know, the SF Bay Area seems to have few if any Vizsla rescues.

If you hear of anything please let me know; even an event where the disabled (like me) can sit and pet them would be great. Again thank you.

The support here is great! I look forward to the contributers at this forum. ;D


----------

